# Washing horse blankets: What detergent/soap?



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I would think Dreft would be a good choice.

However I go to a laundry mat for them and use their detergent because they have free soap Tuesdays. LOL

Use their 50-60 pound front loading machines, cost $6 to run, easily holds 3-4 BIG blankets plus a couple light items. Then drying takes much less time. Spread them out between more dryers (and maybe only 18 minutes will do it).


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to do wash my blankets at a laundromat too, but most laundromats in areas with horses don't allow washing horse blankets.
For a good reason, cause it really mucks up the machines, and honestly, I would not want to wash e.g. my bedding right after someone washed their hairy, dirty, poopy horse blanket.
I tried it once at home too, but had to do two empty cycles afterwards and clean the filter until it was halfway useable again...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Slide, I hang my blankets on the fence and I hose them down real good to get the sweat, hair and "stuff" off of them, and then leave them there to dry. Soap, any soap, eventually will wash out any waterproofing, so unless I have the budget and the time to re-waterproof after washing, I just give them a good rinse most years. 

When I do wash with soap, I tend to use Woolite because you use very little, it rinses easily and if it won't ruin cashmere, it's not going to hurt my horse blankets. I toss a blanket in a stock tub full of water, toss in a couple of capfuls of Woolite and I let them soak for about a 1/2 hour. When I pull them out, I look for any stains that didn't come out with a soak and I use a stiff brush (grooming body brush) on them and see if they come out that way. Then I hang the blanket up, rinse and let dry. 

These newer, more eco friendly washers just don't get them clean, for the amount you have to spend at the Laundromat.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

As for detergent, I would pick something unscented, make sure you wash it with all the velcros closed, and do a second rinse to get all the soap out. 
Other than that, horses are probably much harder on a blanket than any detergent ever will be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I always just used normal soap in a normal washing machine and hung them to dry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shannon110406 (Mar 6, 2015)

*horse blanket washing*

Hi there, I wash mine in my home washer. I have one of hose new washers that doesn't use much water (which can be annoying) so I put the setting on minimal spin so it gets washed thoroughly. I put it in the dryer on low heat for about 5 minutes with some dry towels and then i lay over my fence to dry in the sun. Doesn't take long at all. Then I spray the heck out of i with scotch guard and/or camp dry water repellent. I really think it helps to keep the rain/muck from getting in.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in luck! The tack store carrier blanket washing soap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Regula said:


> I used to do wash my blankets at a laundromat too, but most laundromats in areas with horses don't allow washing horse blankets.
> For a good reason, cause it really mucks up the machines, and honestly, I would not want to wash e.g. my bedding right after someone washed their hairy, dirty, poopy horse blanket.
> I tried it once at home too, but had to do two empty cycles afterwards and clean the filter until it was halfway useable again...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use the laundromat but I always run it empty on hot when I'm done to take care of anything that may have been left behind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks to the super size US washing machines I wash all but the very heavy outdoor ones in mine. I use a detergent that's recommended for sensitive skins, a warm wash with a cold rinse cycle and give them an extra rinse/spin at the end. I also add a measure of washing soda. I hang the blankets in my basement where the heating furnace lives to dry
I re-proof outdoor blankets after washing rather than use an 'in wash' product
After I've washed a blanket I run the machine empty on a hot wash cycle with detergent to be sure any hair and residues are gone before putting household items or clothing in it
My heavy outdoor blankets are only worn when its really cold, icy and snowy so I hose them over outside when the summer arrives and just leave them to air dry


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Luckily I live in a (ghetto) apartment complex with community laundry. I tossed them in while most people are at work. I ran an extra cycle in each machine when I was done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a super sized washer and blankets all went in there along with a biological detergent, hot wash they dried on the drier racks. 

Outdoor rugs got pressure washed then if necessary chucked in the washer and when dried, re proofed.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I use a power hose and something that's for sensitive skin. Do it in the summer and hang them to dry on a fence.


----------

